# Motor Graph's



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey all, 

Just wondering if anyone had a graph of the Warp9 running at 144v all i need is the RPM and Torque Curve. if not a method on how to construct the graph from a 72v graph, 

Many thanks


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

Jordysport said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone had a graph of the Warp9 running at 144v all i need is the RPM and Torque Curve. if not a method on how to construct the graph from a 72v graph,
> 
> Many thanks


You can look at my projections from the Warfield curves
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39931&highlight=gerhardrp
Note however there are as yet unresolved discrepancies when the Warfield data is compared to other measurements noted later in that thread.
Gerhard


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

Might try this post as well
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...-charts-ev-performance-spreadsheet-41565.html


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Jordysport said:


> Just wondering if anyone had a graph of the Warp9 running at 144v all i need is the RPM and Torque Curve. if not a method on how to construct the graph from a 72v graph,


Hi Jordy,

144 / 72 = 2. So for each RPM point (meaning for each torque value) just double the RPM to go from 72 to 144 volts. This is fairly accurate over the operating range. It becomes less accurate for very low and very high RPM.

major


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

major said:


> Hi Jordy,
> 
> 144 / 72 = 2. So for each RPM point (meaning for each torque value) just double the RPM to go from 72 to 144 volts. This is fairly accurate over the operating range. It becomes less accurate for very low and very high RPM.
> 
> major


Ok cheers major, thought it would be as simple as that but wasn't sure feel a right noob now. 

Thanks


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

sorry just to check but this sounds odd to me, so at say 50lbft of torque on the graph (72V) and say 3000 RPM at 144v it would be 6000RPM????????.

Double the Volts Double the RPM? or Double the Volts Double the Torque?


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok, no worries just downloaded the spreadsheet, instead of making my own  

But just one point.

Have you yanks heard of bloody SI units?


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok having a problem with the spreadsheet, i need a guestimate on the frontal area and Cd of this vehicle:

http://www.west-performance.com/img/formulajedi_west.jpg

Many thanks


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Jordysport said:


> Have you yanks heard of bloody SI units?


Yeah, I know. Simple ain't the way over here.

O'K' So look at http://www.go-ev.com/images/003_15_WarP_9_Graph.jpg 

A 72 volt (constant voltage) curve. At 50 lb.ft. of torque read the RPM curve. Says 2350 RPM, right? So if you have 144 volts at the motor and 50 lb.ft., then the RPM would be 4700. Got that?

Regards,

major


----------



## maxvtol (Nov 11, 2009)

Jordysport said:


> Ok having a problem with the spreadsheet, i need a guestimate on the frontal area and Cd of this vehicle:
> 
> http://www.west-performance.com/img/formulajedi_west.jpg
> 
> Many thanks


At the very bottom of the page, .7 to 1.1 Cd for Formula One cars, guessing 12 ft^2 from the looks. That would be maybe ~1.7x Tesla in the spreadsheet. 



Jordysport said:


> Have you yanks heard of bloody SI units?



This is your friend over here. Online Conversions


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

Jordysport said:


> Ok having a problem with the spreadsheet, i need a guestimate on the frontal area and Cd of this vehicle:
> 
> http://www.west-performance.com/img/formulajedi_west.jpg
> 
> Many thanks


There are lots of calculations in the sheet (if we are looking at the same one). The frontal area etc are for calculating acceleration times etc. If you just want the motor graph that's not needed.


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Thaniel said:


> There are lots of calculations in the sheet (if we are looking at the same one). The frontal area etc are for calculating acceleration times etc. If you just want the motor graph that's not needed.


Thanks, but it was a means to an end.


----------

